# Batman punch sounds



## jonesy (Aug 13, 2010)

Here's something fun. This guy collected every instance of ZAMM!, kaPOW! and other sounds from the good old Adam West Batman series.

Batmania: Adam West Squadron

The pages aren't in english, but the lists are pretty self-explanatory.

The effects:
Onomatopeyas

Usage by episode:
Detalle por episodio

Number of uses:
Cantidad


----------



## Bullgrit (Aug 13, 2010)

Pretty cool.

Am I the only person who, when watching the series as a young boy, didn't realize it was a parody of Batman, and intended to be campy, silly?

Bullgrit


----------



## Klaus (Aug 13, 2010)

I never saw it as a parody, because Batman back then had pretty silly adventures in comics and the Superfriends cartoon.

My first contact with "serious" Batman was in later comics by Denny O'Neal and Neal Adams (like the introduction of Man-Bat and Clayface III).


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 14, 2010)

"Batman Punch" sounds AWESOME!  What does it taste like?


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Aug 14, 2010)

Awesome find!


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 14, 2010)

Bullgrit said:


> Pretty cool.
> 
> Am I the only person who, when watching the series as a young boy, didn't realize it was a parody of Batman, and intended to be campy, silly?
> 
> Bullgrit




I think the parody label was something of a retcon job added on hindsight. 

Now the actors involved did play up the campyness of the characters but that was pretty much because masked heroes in tights at the time were somewhat like that anyway.

If they wanted a serious action drama they would have made a western


----------

